# Need Direct TV Tivo recomendation



## Craig Fogus (Mar 25, 2002)

I am looking to help a friend buy a Direct TV Tivo receiver, and I need some info on them. What are the best models? Where's the cheapest place to buy them? TIA


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

You ONLY have one current model to pick from, the HDVR2 from Hughes. CC, BB & other places on the internent are good places to start. It's kind of hard to tell you the cheapest places, since pricing changes almost as often as the sun rises in the east!


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

I just purchased a series I from Orbit, the Sony T-60. It's due to arrive on Monday, I'm getting it installed in two weeks. The only difference between the series I and II's is that the II's have a faster processor, more memory, and USB ports which are reserved for future use. I know American Satellite has a refurbished Phillips D*Tivo for $149 ($199 if you want an add'l reciever and he's a new sub) if you want to go that route. Best Buy and CC have the series II for $249. As I said, Orbit has the T-60, if your friend is a new sub it can be had with a dish for $199, if he's looking for an additional receiver, you can get a T-60 and B-65 from Orbit for $249.


----------



## Punkitup (Feb 9, 2003)

Yesterday we bought an HDVR2 for $200 from a Tweeter location in Salem NH [no sales tax]. I have to thank "geneb11" from this board for making us aware of the sale; which was $50 less then Best Buy's normal price and $39 less then Circuit City's current sale price. They don't even have a unit on display, figuring that people who know about the sale will come in looking for just that item. They had six in stock and the one they brought out for us was in a pristine condition box with factory seals.

Unfortunatly Craig, while Tweeter has locations in about 21 States, Ohio isn't one of them, and they are not selling this item on-line. But at least you know there is the potential for this sale price in your location, and perhaps others who read this and are near a Tweeter can snap one of these up.

Peace - James/N8SBU

"Armed and Curious"


----------



## Craig Fogus (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the information, but it looks like my friend is going to wait. Also, they are apparently in the Pegasus area, so they can only buy the Phillips DSR6000? Weird! I'm a Dish Network customer, so I'm not used to this! Thanks again!


----------



## ADent (Jul 7, 2002)

They can buy any DirecTV receiver and use it in a Pegasus area. Some places (BB, CC, etc) require a 12month DTV commitment and there may be issues there.

DSR6000 is long gone as are Sony T-60's, though I guess a few of those pop up time to time (refurb from Sony?).


----------

